# Hammerite/Marmite



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

People in this website are painting their brake calipers with it.......

Whatever next....


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Boot polish to cover scratches ..... ?


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Whats wrong with hammerite? Thought it was the go to product for this sort of stuff...if not what do u recommend as I'll be doing this soon.


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with it :s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Multics (Apr 15, 2008)

J.D said:


> People in this website are painting their brake calipers with it.......
> 
> Whatever next....


Enlighten us


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Well that was an interesting answer :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I paint mine with Hammerite. It lasts well and you can over paint rust with it, just a tip for you VAG guys


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Hammerite on the calipers is fine, It is no doubt a 'go to' prodcut for this kind of DIY job. Don't know what your on about fella. I went out and spend a fair price on some VHT caliper paint for my Evo calipers knowing the heat rating but in the past have used Hammerite on my ZS 180 and been on many track days and not even peeled or blistered.

Its a great and cheap caliper paint and more than stands up to some of the more expensive 'caliper' specific paints.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Hammerite is fine for brake calipers. As long as you don't want them painting "yella" or are too good to use hammerite.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

hi hammerite is fine on calipers done my gte astra years ago with it ,never had any issues and very little prep if any


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've painted calipers and hubs with Hammerite for years and never had any issues :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Whatever next?

Some research and a retraction maybe?


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Hammerite is fine for brake calipers. As long as you don't want them painting "yella" or are too good to use hammerite.


Hammerite do a 'yella' paint. I have some :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> Whatever next?
> 
> Some research and a retraction maybe?


:thumb: Agree...


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Hammerite is fine for brake calipers. As long as you don't want them painting "yella" or are too good to use hammerite.


Your post made me chuckle :lol:


----------



## Matt91 (Sep 25, 2011)

People painting metal with a paint designed for metal? Cowboys! Should be using watercolours really..


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I'm confussed...are people using marmite to paint their brake calipers now?  I don't mind it on toast, but not sure I want it on my calipers.


----------

